# ac-50/curtis brake transducer installation



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

I would like to have variable regen on my AC-51/curtis 1239 set-up
I would be using an MEAS transducer from EVTV or DigiKey
Question:
Where and how does the brake transducer install? I am guessing a brass 't' fitting on the output of master cylinder? Is it tough to source a hybrid (metric/sae) fitting? The meas units are 1/4 or 1/8 and my car is a honda civic with I am assuming metric brake lines. 
Thanks


----------

